# Over 40's - ARGC or Lister



## niknaknoo (Apr 2, 2014)

I am just wondering if anyone knows the difference between Lister and ARGC for age 43/44 patients.  It appears ARGC may be better.    Does anyone also know if there is a huge price difference between the two.  The information isn't always that easy to work out.


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi niknaknoo,

I'm 41, cycling at ARGC, and would recommend it without hesitation, however I don't know enough about Lister.

Having said that, if you post on the argc board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0 or even within one of the cycling forums, you'll almost certainly find someone who has done both, or knows about both and can give you more informed opinions!


----------



## Sjhansf (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi there

I haven't been to either but when doing research ARGC definitely came out on top price wise, as well as the best results. 

Not sure where you are based but New Life in Epsom Surrey is run by Mr Gafar who was the clinical directory for ARGC so many of his practices are the same method at a much cheaper cost.

S x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - i would highly recommend ARGC for over 40s as their protocol is so tailored to get the best quality eggs. It is far more pricey though. Looking at their website you wouldn't know this but on top of the IVF/ICSI fee you have loads and loads of blood test - daily... and this adds up. An average cycle with ARGC will set you back around £10k I'd say.... Good luck making a decision. Choosing ARGC was the best thing I ever did.... 
Nic x


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi there, I would recommend ARGC in a heartbeat, takes some getting used to but tailored treatment, you really feel like you're a person and not a number. But it's intense and expensive. I didn't do well at the Lister, patient care was rubbish. But know other ladies who had opposite experience. Best of luck whatever you decide. X


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, we've just had our 2nd cycle at the Lister and although it ended in a BFN we had the most successful cycle we've ever had (5 fresh and 2 frozen altogether). I have every faith that they do everything they can and have, so far, always found them caring and supportive, as well as having a proactive and individual approach to treatment. I do believe the key is to research and choose a consultant you feel you'll gel with. I love that each consultant has their own email address and you can email them with any query and they get back to you really quickly. It does get pretty busy at times, and sometimes you have to wait a while, but I think that's the case at ARGC too.

During our cycle, I kept a record of costs. Bearing in mind I had the highest dose of stimms for 14 days (450ius), together with Vagifem (oestrogen tablets), Gestone rather than Cyclogest, monitoring bloods for oestrogen and progesterone (£135 a time) rather than just oestrogen (which is £50), IMSI rather than ICSI, and an IVIG infusion after EC, (because the Lister final moved us from being 'unexplained' to having high NK Cells), the amounts our cycle cost was: Meds £1810.34 (bought from Alcura), Endo-scratch £100, 3x Monitoring Profile Bloods £405, IMSI Cycle £5485, 12x75iu Menopur @ Lister (£17.50/vial) £210, Lister Dispensing Charge £4.80, IVIG £802, Blastocyst Culture £615. TOTAL £9432.14.

Hope that helps. Good luck with your decision.

xx


----------



## SUNFLOWER378 (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you looked into Zita West?  I have had treatment at all 3, lots of immune issues but hopeful as we all are, this time will be it!  but at least I can give you feedback. 

Lister was my first, nice team good intro.  ARGC I would call bootcamp for IVF.  HATED it.  They have some of the best results but it was way way too stressful and I would not go back there.  However they do get results, two of my friends were successful there.  

Zita West, well that's been like being in a cocoon.  Never seen more than 2 people in their waiting room, yes sometimes appointments run late but not that often.  Everyone knows who you are, they answer the phone and it is just simply brilliant!  Also Dr Ndukwe is simply amazing, like a teddy bear and gives you such care and confidence. Oh and at the moment their stats are actually coming out similar and soon better than ARGC.  Do take a look

No matter which one you choose, be kind to yourself good luck!
x


----------

